# Moving on up!!



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey guys, hoping some of the more seasoned vets here can help me with a upcoming contract dillema. 

I'm interested in putting a bid in on a job for my local municipality. They are asking for quotes on snow removal/salting for city streets. They require 7 full sized units (i.e. Internationals, commercial, city sized units) with plows, salters, and pre-wetting units do maintain city streets.
As I only have experience with smaller, light duty pickups (we are a 6 truck operation), I have no idea what a fully outfitted big rig would go for. I need this info to submit the bid.

So, any of you with similiar equipment, what do the trucks with all the kit run new?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

When we were getting charged by a contractor to do some of our village roads a few years ago it was $110/hr for a 5-yard truck with salter. We provided the salt. Hourly rates went up for weekend events too. As far as pre-wetting, it all depends what you buy and what you spray. Average 75-135 gallon electronic tailgate system runs $2500-$3500 installed (in this area).
Liquid is your trouble. We make our own salt brine. After start-up costs, cost to make 1 gallon of brine...7-9 cents per gallon. Now, go buy mag-chloride or cal-chloride and see what that runs you a gallon.
Hope this helps.


----------

